# 2010-2011 philadelphia weather thread



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

lets get a weather thread started for this year. what are your hopes or predictions. i see that there is a good chance of snow next week not sure how much though. i'd love to see a few 6-8in storms this year.


----------



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hate to say it but I think we are in for a long dry and cold winter in PA


----------

